#  > Geral >  > Certificação >  >  Sub-rede, VLSM, sumarização

## coelholuciano

Fala povo da ti,
não temos como negar a importância de saber realizar os cálculos envolvidos no endereçamento de uma rede, mas também não temos como negar a dificuldade que é ensinar isso para alguem! Quando você acha que esta ficando bom em sub-rede, vem VLSM, vem sumarização e por ai vai. Com o objetivo de auxiliar na construção desse conhecimento desenvolvi uma ferramenta em Java para auxiliar em minhas aulas (Cisco CCNA e técnico em redes) e venho tendo um ótimo retorno com seu uso. Após sua adoção vejo os alunos tendo um entendimento maior de toda os cálculos envolvidos, e conseguindo realizar o esquema de endereçamento de redes complexas.
Dêem uma olhada, e espero que possa ajudar em seus estudos e atividades profissionais.
Não tive como anexar o .jar, mas caso queiram podem baixar direto do endereço NO BLOGAS - TI onde também vou disponibilizando as novas versões!
Destaco que continuo trabalhando em sua implementação, onde no momento estou brincando com sumarização... então por favor, fiquem a vontade para opinarem, criticarem e por ai vai.
Um forte abraço a todos e vamos em frente em nossa eterna vida de estudantes de TI
Luciano Coelho

----------


## maxibelo

Amigo vc esta fazendo o curso CCNA com o Marco Filippeti, porque tb estou... http://ccna.com.br

----------


## coelholuciano

Fala Max, indiretamente todos somos alunos do Marco... afinal seu blog e livro são referencia quando se fala de CCNA... mas ainda não fiz nenhum de seus cursos.. quem sabe em um futuro próximo!
Sou orientador no SENAC/SC e instrutor da academia Cisco CCNA, e claro, como qualquer profissional de TI um eterno estudante.. rs

----------


## maxibelo

Ho amigo que bom; eu estudo no senac, mais faça ADM, e te fiz essa pergunta porque no curso do MARCO que estou fazendo rolou comentarios do blog acima. Agora que eu me atentei percebi que era, o seu proprio blog. SHOW o seu blog. Estamos aqui se precisa de algo que eu possa ajudar e so falar . E por isso vai ganhar uma estrelinha. RSRSRS

----------


## coelholuciano

Opa, show de bola! Precisando estou a disposição também.

----------

